# Foobar2000 - A guide to installation and skinning.



## phospholipid

Foobar - A guide to installation and skins :]










If you don't know what foobar is, here's the best way to describe it:

Quote:

Foobar2000 is a freeware audio player, and more. Apart from audio playback, it also supports media libraries, file conversion, CD ripping, and many more powerful features.
[Source]

Foobar supports many kids of audio formats, natively too. The one you'll catch most audiophiles using is FLAC or Free Lossless Audio Codec.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HydrogenAudio*
Free Lossless Audio Codec (FLAC) is a codec for lossless audiocompression. Grossly oversimplified, FLAC is similar
to MP3, but lossless, meaning that audio is compressed in FLAC without any loss in quality.

Anyways, here's a simple guide to installing foobar and getting it skinned.
Lets start with the download, found here - [Link]

Run the installer, make sure you install the FULL verison. You all know how to install a program, so there are no screens.
Anways, once the program is installed it will look something like this.










That's all fine and dandy, but you want some crazy skins you've been seeing around the internet huh?
Well, thats where customize.org comes in. Check out this link - [link] to find some of the greatest skins.

Now, when you download skins they will not have the usually "installer", you'll need to basically drag and drop the files
into the necessary folders to get the components to work. For Example:










Now go to your Foobar folder, which is probably located at C:\\Program Files\\foobar2000 and if a folder title *PanelsUI* has not been created, make one!










Now, drag your folder where you downloaded the skin, into the "PanelsUI folder", now your skin is installed!










Don't forget to read the "readme" or the info on the website, because *MORE THEN LIKELY YOU'LL NEED
TO INSTALL PLUG-INS!!!!!!* They usually have a list of plug-in's needed to make the skin run. You can find
almost the plug-ins needed at http://www.foobar2000.org/components/index.html or http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index....000:Foobar2000

Now, to installs the necessary plugins, it's also basically drag and drop. For example, here is a downloaded file.










It's a .dll file, it does not execute. Now, cut and paste this into your "Components" folder in your Foobar2000 Folder, usually
located at C:\\Program Files\\foobar2000\\components.










That's it! Now foobar200 is ready to launch and it will ask you choose your User interface on the first boot, select "PanelsUI".
When foobar boots, hit "CTRL+P" to launch the preferences.










Now go to the Display Tab and select "Panels UI", it should bring up this window :










Choose which layout you want, hit save all and restart your foobar!










Everything should be fine, and now you're able to load your media library!
To load your media library, simply hit "CTRL+P" again and click "Media Library"










Add a folder, scan it and restart foobar, everything should be all set!

*Now you can load many plug-ins, such as ASIO support for your X-Fi cards, channel mixers, limiters and so forth! The quality of music will surprise you for such a lite weight program with a little tweaking :]*

Check out Dj Big bears guide on setting up the components for excellent audio playback!
http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards...ml#post2608517

This tutorial is still in the works, so I'll rub out the kinks soon! PM suggestions please! I'd prefer PM's! Thanks for looking!


----------



## Benny99

Its a DJ big bear Explanation + heaps more









+ rep for u

Foobar no doubt is the best media player with all its little tweaks.


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benny99* 
Its a DJ big bear Explanation + heaps more









+ rep for u

Foobar no doubt is the best media player with all its little tweaks.

Yeah I can't really improve on big-bears ASIO and surround sound post,
so I thought I'd inform people of what Foobar is :]


----------



## phospholipid

everyone should try foobar, give it a whirl!


----------



## RickJS

Been thinking about this, but VLC is all in one video and audio.


----------



## Flack88

http://borgusiek.neostrada.pl/foobar/ Any help with how to use them? Its doing my head in haha.

EDIT: Worked it out, all it was a .dll, I thought I had to put that code into the layout myself lmao.


----------



## newt111

I downloaded this and it has an exe. WTH? it won't even launch because of a missing .dll

edit: problem solved. Reminded me of when I was installing Oblivion mods


----------



## IEATFISH

I'll bump this and ask, is this still applicable for the newest version of foobar? (also, what skin is that first picture?)


----------



## phospholipid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *IEATFISH* 
I'll bump this and ask, is this still applicable for the newest version of foobar? (also, what skin is that first picture?)


yes, last time i checked. but almost all the plugins need updates now. the skin in the picture is fooava :http://dawxxx666.deviantart.com/art/...-1-05-91986779


----------



## Angmaar

This is an awesome guide, thanks!


----------



## ThirstyArgonian

Frigging awesome guide man. I tried Foobar2k out a while ago but this re-inspired me to try! This coupled with ChineseKiwi's guide is super.


----------

